# Updated - Darling Diva Halter



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Just wanted you to see what the dress looked like with the bow added to it. I liked it with out one, but after seeing it done, I like it both ways.....


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Here it was without the bow..... which to you like better???


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Shoot it won't let me post anymore..... I forgot how to go back and delete old pics to free it up.... Anyone know how?????


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

OH, now it works!! GEEZ - I am so confused!!! :shock:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

hehe i was just looking at my email and send you a pm about how i liked the dresses and that they are even better than before  and then i see this post  


i guess you are now deleting old pics?? :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Acutally I didn't delete anything... just thought I would try again with that last post - not sure why it worked??? LOL


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

maybe you reached your maximum upload quota ??? i thought that so that's why i said you were probably deleting old pics :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Traci those are fab I love it better with the Bow it just finishes it off a bit for me - but I love it plain aswel :lol:


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Where do I go to delete pics - its said I had reached my quota...???


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks, by the way!!! :lol: 

do you guys know how to add the siggy and avatar to my posts....
I tried adding the avatar but it said it was too big and I have no clue as how to get the siggy added... HELP!!!!


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I love that bow you put on it... That totally made it look complete....


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

GREAT JOB! :wink: I like it with the bow...

To erase your pics it would be easier if (if you're on the red skin) you switch to the blue skin for this...go look at one of your posts and click on the little button that says profile...that will take you to a quick ref section of yourself where there is an option to look to all your pics and erase the ones you want. Hope i'm not too complicated...you can switch back to the red skin after.. :wink:

To post your siggy follow this...scroll down a bit.. :wink: 

http://chihuahua-people.com/viewtopic.php?t=133&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=40


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks - I try those..... :wave:


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Wooo HOOOO It worked!!!!! Thank you, Thank YOU 

The only problem I have now.... is that the avatar is to big and I can't seem to resize it....


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i can resize it for you tomorrow at work :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Your a gem, Nat - but I finally got it sized down enough!!! Thanks, though!


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

Those are adorable! I really like it with the bow!


----------



## MsStephanie (Apr 3, 2005)

I love both!!!! Beautiful stuff!!! I'm jealous!


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

I think it's pretty both ways...but I would want the bow. I love the *foo foo* look you know! :wink: :lol:


----------



## LovelyChiPupz (May 11, 2005)

AWW I LOVE THIS DRESS TOO - BETTER WITH BOW FOR ME - HOW MUCH IS IT?


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

I like it both ways. maybe u could have it as detachable or something. maybe a popper button...do u knw wat I mean??


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

The bow makes it dressier, but I do like it without for an everyday frock LOL


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks, for all the nice comments - really appreciate it :wave: 

Not sure what a popper button is... but I think I understand what you mean! lol


----------



## FCPeters831 (Jun 13, 2005)

Where did you learn how to make the dresses? This one is my favorite.


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

That's actually very funny ..... cuz I have never sewn before... I was lucky if I could get a button to stay on!!! I started out just wanting to make one for Mia... the first one was really, REALLY Bad!!! I just kept trying and learing from my mistakes.....I came up with my own patterns cut out of construction paper!! LOL


----------



## FCPeters831 (Jun 13, 2005)

Thats really great! You are so creative and do an excellent job now


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

luv it both ways plain it can be a dress just to wear out with the bow it can be for a special occasion... so both i guess..


----------

